# Help!! Engine light



## Brokecollegestudent (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey guys, new to the group, thought i would throw a question out there..
'03 W8 4motion passat 64k
Started idling rough and like its boggin out if im driving at a lower RPM. if im running 2000 rpms its fine. 1500-1700 i dont have a lot of power and its almost like it hesitates when i press the gas... Just started doing it today and the engine light came on. Kind of worrying me, but i do have the extended warranty on it, so if its anything too big, ill get it fixed.


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Help!! Engine light (Brokecollegestudent)*

It's probably way big, and thank your lucky stars that you have an extended warranty.
Autozone (or Pep Boys, or Checker, etc.) can pull the code for you - I'm willing to bet you have either P0011 or P0021 (plus others).
Both indicate "intake cam adjust overadvanced".
Do you have bad valve train "clatter" when you open the hood at idle?
Replacement parts will run about 2,500.00 for ONE side, and labor about 1,870.00.
If they do both sides, the total will be closer to 7,500.00+.
Your extended warranty just paid for itself!
Try http://www.theW8forum.dk for the dedicated W8 community.
There are a couple members in the PACNW area.
Stewart


----------



## Brokecollegestudent (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Help!! Engine light (BlueSteW8)*

that hyperlink didnt work....
No clanking, just running a little rough, idling a little hard....
Is your diagnostic of the car being pessimistic? ahhahahaha


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Help!! Engine light (Brokecollegestudent)*

I'm trying to be guardedly optimistic, but having just gone through what you describe (though I had bad valve clatter), I am also trying to prepare you for the worse.
Are you observing 10K mile oil change intervals (OCIs)?
I would suggest going to 5k mile OCIs going forward.
Make sure only fully synthetic 502.00/505.00 5W-40 or 0W-40 oil is used.
You could try this:
Do an oil and oil filter change, and hope that the CEL goes out and the idle returns to normal.
That could take 250+/- miles.
It has worked for other people.
I tried that - the idle did smooth, but the CEL stayed on.
Ultimately, VW found the P0011 code was still there, plus intake cam position sensor - implausible signal, and multiple misfires on cylinders 1, 2, 3 , & 4.
All codes related to Bank 1 (passenger side).
Try typing in w8forum.dk and see if you get to it - maybe hyperlinks aren't working?


----------



## vwportal (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Help!! Engine light (Brokecollegestudent)*

I have an 04 W8 6sp manual and oddly enough mine started doing the same thing this morning and emissions light went off. This happened a lot with my Tuareg, most of the time it the O2 sensor for emissions, your exhaust probably smells rich like mine. I'm taking my car to the dealer this evening and I'll post an update.


----------



## remmyGLI (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Help!! Engine light (vwportal)*

best thing to do is get the car scanned with a vag com. could be as mentioned as above or could simply be a ignition coil.


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Help!! Engine light (remmyGLI)*

A good number of auto parts stores will pull your code(s) for free.
Autozone, Checker, Pep Boys, etc.
The code(s) tell the story - not many W8 rough idles problems are as easy as a coil & spark plug change.
(My W8 was an early production MY2003 with a 6/2002 build date - all 8 ignition coils were replaced under the recall campaign before I owned it)


----------

